# Schaltwerk klappern



## Angelo Berlin (9. Januar 2003)

Sagt mal knallt bei euch auch das Schaltwerk immer gegen die Kettenstrebe nach jedem Lupfer des Hinterrads?
Oder hab nur ich das Problem??
Was macht ihr dagegen?


----------



## tobsen (9. Januar 2003)

Hier stehts.
http://cgiapps.aplushosting.com/~bi...rd.cgi?s=3e02e9ba169bffff;act=ST;f=8;t=1;st=0

tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (9. Januar 2003)

Also ich kann zwar englisch, aber das hab ich dann doch nicht so recht verstanden wie das funktioniert!
Bitte um Aufklärung!
(ich weiß das hätten meine Eltern tun sollen...)


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Januar 2003)

also:
schaltwerk abschrauben. Dann is da son C stück dass um die schaltwerkschraube is. Das machste raus. Dann kannste dieses Ding mit der kleinen verstellschraube abmachen und die feder rausnehmen. Das ding mit der Schraube ersetzt du z.b. durch so ein spacer, der bei der normalen magura befestigung via evolution adapter auf den sockel kommt. dann schaltwerk wieder dran und in der position festmachen wie mans braucht. Jetz klappert nix mehr. Ich brauch noch nich ma mehr n kettenstrebenschutz. Saugeil!

Chris

ach ja und schalten kann man natürlich noch


----------



## Angelo Berlin (9. Januar 2003)

Ok das probier ich gleich nach dem aufstehen aus und wenns nicht klappt hau ich dir ein paar auf den Latz!  

Ist nur Spass!


----------



## gonzo_trial (9. Januar 2003)

Nene das klappt schon... und sparst auchnoch 10Gramm oderso! 

Ronny


----------



## KAMIkazerider (9. Januar 2003)

da scheiden sich die geister ob man schalten mus oder nicht.
ich persönlch steh da eher auf Rohloff-Kettenspanner


   :-Þ


----------



## Angelo Berlin (9. Januar 2003)

Klar muss ich schalten, weil ich ja hier doch einege Strecken zurücklegen muss!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (9. Januar 2003)

1000 Dank
Das klappt ja wirklich!
Der geilste Tuning Tip den ich seit langem gesehn hab!


----------



## luden (9. Januar 2003)

kann man das auch bei nem normalen dirt/street rad machen? also kann ich danach trotzdem noch alle 8 gänge schalten?


----------



## Angelo Berlin (9. Januar 2003)

ich denke schon!
Aber brauchst du wirklich alle acht?
Der Trend geht doch eh zum Singlespeed!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (9. Januar 2003)

Hoi

also 8 Gänge sind in jedem fall noch zu schalten... aber mit 2 Kettenblättern vorne wirds in jedemfall knapp!


----------



## luden (9. Januar 2003)

gut das ich vorne nur eins hab. aber singlespeed wär eh nix für mich. 
dann werd ich mich gleich mal innen keller begeben und mein schaltwerk umbauen.
wieso ist eigentlich vorher nie einer auf diese geniale idee gekommen, das schlagen des schaltwerks am rahmen stört ja wohl so ziemlich jeden biker...


----------



## gonzo_trial (9. Januar 2003)

Ich hab bisher immer son rohrisolirtdingens drum gehabt und das wr dan gut leise...


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Januar 2003)

is vom stephen maeder www.biketrials.com der tipp. Echt genial. jetz brauch ich nur noch hinten ne scheibe. Dann macht kein bike mux mehr 

bzw. dann macht mein bike kein mux mehr


----------



## tobsen (9. Januar 2003)

geiler satzbau  
"dann macht kein bike mux mehr"


----------



## gonzo_trial (9. Januar 2003)

Stimmt is bestimmt geil noch mit scheibe unds bike wirklich keine töne von sich gibt... dropt man nen meter runter oderso udn hört nix...  Wobei ne Scheibe ja auch geräusche macht. ich hab da irgendwo letztens son Video gesehn von einem mitm Megamo das hat irgendwie komische keknackst und geklongen nennt man das? wenns so komisch vibrierend anhört!? Vieleicht hat der ja aba auch die Megamo Aluscheiben...

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (9. Januar 2003)

alter ey, was hab ichn da geschrieben??


----------



## Ray (9. Januar 2003)

nur weicheier und wettkampffahrer brauchen schaltwerke


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Januar 2003)

da weiss ja jemand bescheid....


----------



## gonzo_trial (9. Januar 2003)

Deshalb hab ichs ja geschrieben Chris 

Ich wollt ja nur sagen das die auch geräusche macht... aba eben weniger...


----------



## Ray (9. Januar 2003)

ich könnte dir geschichten erzählen wo ich überall mit meinem 20" hingeradelt bin


----------



## gonzo_trial (9. Januar 2003)

Ich hab noch keinen 20Zoll Wettkampffahrer mitm Schaltwerk gesehn


----------



## Ray (9. Januar 2003)

das wär aber mal ein ding =) son blitzendes precision billet schaltwerk am monty


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Januar 2003)

@ronny 
"da weiss aber jemand bescheid" war auf das bezogen: "nur weicheier und wettkampffahrer brauchen schaltwerke"


----------



## gonzo_trial (9. Januar 2003)

@chris

mein Post war bezogen auf:

 alter ey, was hab ichn da geschrieben?? 

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Januar 2003)

@ronny
jetz wirds kompliziert  

"alter ey, was hab ichn da geschrieben??" war bezogen auf meinen satz " Dann macht kein bike mux mehr"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (9. Januar 2003)

Genau... ach egal...


----------



## Kohlwheelz (9. Januar 2003)

Jihaaa, habs auch geamcht, Supi, Thx Leudz


----------



## luden (9. Januar 2003)

habs auch gerade fertig gekriegt, funzt echt super! endlich kein scheiß schlagen mehr gegen den rahmen...


----------



## gonzo_trial (9. Januar 2003)

Jo...
bei mir gubts nur probleme mitm Rad rausbauen denk ich weil die kette zu kurz ist... naja ich muß ja eh immer luft rauslassen zum rausmachen... da kannsch auch die 5er schraube drehn...


----------



## echo freak (9. Januar 2003)

is echt goil die idee! habsch auch gleich gemacht war einfacher als ich dachte....


----------



## Phil (9. Januar 2003)

Ähm..könnt ihr mal sagen was da für teil rein soll ? Meint ihr die Feder von ner v-Brake ? Vielleicht macht mal jemand netterweise ein Pic ?


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Januar 2003)

wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil! lies dir meine beschreibung am anfang durch!  is das so schwer oder was??


----------



## luden (9. Januar 2003)

selbst ich hab das kapiert, also kanns so schwer nich sein. bau am besten mal dein schaltwerk ab und ließ dir nochmal die anleitung durch, dann ergibt sich das schon von selbst...


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biketrialer _
> * Das ding mit der Schraube ersetzt du z.b. durch so ein spacer, der bei der normalen magura befestigung via evolution adapter auf den sockel kommt.  *




Rein kommt ein SPACER! warum ne feder REINtun??? Die feder kommt raus man, darum gehts doch!

wenn du son spacer nich hast, dann lass das ding mit der kleinen einstellschraube dran und nur die feder raus. geht auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (9. Januar 2003)

Mein Gott musste ich hier doch erst n Thread mit dem Problem des Schaltwerk klapperns aufmachen, damit ihr darauf aufmerksam werdet? :lol

Ich finds ja erstaunlich was ich da für ne Welle losgetreten hab! Aber die Idee ist halt auch genial!


----------



## Phil (9. Januar 2003)

ohoh ..so gestresst wie ihr seit werd ich mich wohl nimmer hierher verlaufen...


----------



## luden (9. Januar 2003)

brauchst dich ja nich gleich angekackt fühlen, aber das is halt wirklich nich schwer zu verstehen. baus halt mal aus und dann wirste sehen wie einfach das ist.


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Januar 2003)

das hat überhaupt nix mit gestresst zu tun. Meine Beschreibung war verständlich genug. Und ich habs jetz auch nochmal erklärt was rein muss. Ein Spacer oder irgendwas anderes halt. So schwer ist das doch nich. Und ich frag mich halt wie man darauf kommt da dann ne feder von ner v brake reinzumachen. Was macht das denn fürn sinn?? Also bitte..


----------



## Phil (9. Januar 2003)

Weil ihr irgendwas von evolutionadapter und cantisockeln geredet habt...ich meinte eher die Hülse der Feder.Bevor ich irgendwas zerleg will ich auch wenigstens etwas nen Plan davon haben wie das geht, was will ich mit nem Schaltwerk aus Einzelteilen ?!?

Nur weil ich mein Schaltwerk nich gleich zerlege und verstehe wie das funktioniert muss man ja nich gleich so reagieren.


----------



## echo freak (9. Januar 2003)

lustig lustig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil (9. Januar 2003)

Okay, weiß zwar nich was das jetzt wieder soll, aber nun weiß ich wenigstens wer die schwarzen Schafe im Forum sind.


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Januar 2003)

jetz mach mal nich son wind hier. Meine erklärung wies geht, war verständlich genug. Versteh echt nich wo dein Problem is. Wenn du nich so technisch versiert bist dann sag es doch, aber das mit der feder rausmachen is echt nich son act.


----------



## echo freak (9. Januar 2003)

ey jetzt komm mal wieder aufn teppich!
ich finde man kann das ganz normal klären!  und bruchst mich oder das trialforum (weiß nicht wen du speziell meintest) als schwarzes schaf im ibc zu bezeichnen!! 

du kannst gerne jetzt nochmal fragen wenn dus nicht verstanden hast!!
kann sein das b.t. ein kleinen wenig überreagiert hat mit dem "smily"....

aber nimm dir ludens post noch mal zuherzen und bau das schaltwerk ab und lies dir dann nochmal die erklärung von b.t. durch es ist wirklich ******* einfach!

nimm dan halt irgenteine passende unterlegscheibe die du dann sozusagen für das c stück eintauscht!

 

kannst gerne mich noch fragen wenn du dann immer noch probs hast!!!!!


----------



## Phil (9. Januar 2003)

Na es geht doch, ..is blos ******** wenn zb neuen Membern so "geholfen" wird, das tut dem Forum net gut.
Okay danke werd mich mal morgen ans basteln ranmachen. 

N8 

PS:Bitte jetzt kein Off-Topic mehr ok ?


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Januar 2003)

nich dass wieder was falsch verstanden wird. das c stück wird nicht ersetzt, das kommt weg und fertig. Ersetzen muss man im prinzip nix, wenn man will kann man aber das plastik ding mit der schraube durch irgendwas anderes ersetzen... is besser..


----------



## Reini (9. Januar 2003)

Bei mir klappert auch nix.... 
nur wirds mit dem schalten ein Problem


----------



## luden (9. Januar 2003)

also bei meinem alivio schaltwerk hab ich die feder und diese abdeckdingsda einfach abgemacht und sone magura scheibe (wo einer dran gefeilt hat, lol) an die stelle gesetzt. diesen c-förmigen klemmring hab ich dann sogar wieder dran gemacht, ich dachte sonst passt das mitm abstand nich mehr so ganz.


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Januar 2003)

jo geht auch. Hauptsache raus mit der feder


----------



## luden (9. Januar 2003)

@reini: lol. aber änder mal den link, da is einmal http:// zuviel drin, der funzt so nich


----------



## Kohlwheelz (12. Januar 2003)

Währe doch Kewl wenn wir jetzt noch den Arm unten mit den 2 Zahnrädern Festmachen Könten oder? kann man zwar wirklich nimmer schalten aber...hat jemand n altes schaltwerk und schaut mal obs irgendwie geht,  will ned meins glei wieder auseinander nehmen! Das is dann ja wie Singlspeed  Weil bei mir schlägt die kette immer noch wenig auber genug  auf die kettenstrebe! Oder währe es doch ********


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

